
Turkey demands suppression of German song mocking Erdogan - imartin2k
http://www.thelocal.de/20160329/erdogan-german-ambassador-satire
======
Kristine1975
Not bad, although the "laugh track" is a bit irritating. Still when it comes
to contemporary satiric songs I prefer Jan Böhmermann's "V for Varoufakis":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Afl9WFGJE0M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Afl9WFGJE0M)

